# So excited found our Great Dane pup



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations!, I am so pleased for you. Look forward to hearing all about your new pup.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow, what a journey. Can't wait to see pics of your little one. Hurray!!!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

That's great...congratulations! I'm looking forward to pictures of the pup & Honey together. Sometimes things just work out.


Pete & Woody


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, looking forward to seeing pictures of your GD puppy.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Good for you and for Honey. I love your "hip, hip hooray." Pun intended???

Please post pictures when you have your hands on her. GD puppies are so sweet...and practically grow while you are watching!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

OutWest said:


> Good for you and for Honey. I love your "hip, hip hooray." Pun intended???
> 
> Please post pictures when you have your hands on her. GD puppies are so sweet...and practically grow while you are watching!


Lol I didnt know if anyone would spot that. I think I posted that subliminally,then realised how appropriate it was. 
when Jade was a pup she seemed to grow through the night every morning she looked bigger she was a big girl 34 to the shoulder dont think Tiggy will get to that height which wont be a bad thing as I am only 5"2 on a good day:doh:


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Congrats on your soon to be new addition! So glad things worked out! Cant wait to see pics!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Congratulations! PLEASE share her homecoming photos with us and start a thread so we can follow her growth, that would be SO much fun  So happy for you!!!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Congratulations Tracey, Honey will love being the big sister (well for a few weeks) xx


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Congratulation on your new puppy. Don't forget the pics!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Congratulations Tracey can't wait to see some photos of her


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your good wishes and posts we are very excited and will somehow get pics on here hope to visit at 4 weeks and will take pics I know how to get them on FB from my phone but after all these years haven't managed to work out how to get them on here but I am sure Maggie1951 if I ask her nicely will post on my behalf.
We are going to name her Tiggy


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

We'll be waiting! Congratulations. So happy for you that the time has come after all your tribulations!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ylan's Mom (May 14, 2013)

Congratulations!, can't wait to see pics of Honey's new sis!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Going to visit the new puppy on Sunday:woot2::woot2: only about hours drive away have Father inlaw coming to Honey sit not leaving my sweetpea on her own (not that she minds) but he will pamper to her every whim while we are gone


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Well for heavens sake don't forget your camera! Have fun.

Pete & Woody


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Hope you are marking that days off on the calendar for Sunday (that's the first hurdle) and DON'T FORGET PHOTOS


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Tracey's pics, pinched off fb


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, the pups are beautiful.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Thank you Tracey for posting pics (that was quick not even being asked) it is a beautiful litter we are so excited and Jessica the mum was just adorable.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Awh how precious!
It is so heartwarming seeing someone's special dream come true. 
Great Danes are undeniably magnificent.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

They look a lovely bunch - hope you have now got the gotcha date circled on the calendar - whichever one you choose is going to be one lucky pup


----------



## Pandy (Jul 21, 2013)

Ooh what cute puppies! I have a friend who plans to get a Dane in the future her lab of 14 just passed a few weeks ago of sudden cancer ;-; I felt so sad as without knowing I mentioned how I'm looking for a pup I felt like smacking myself.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

They are sooo cute! I grew up with Danes--they are great dogs!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

mist said:


> Tracey's pics, pinched off fb


Which one might be yours. The Bridle is Gorgeous!!

I would love to get a Great Dane.


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

I can't see the pics... ?


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

MikaTallulah said:


> Which one might be yours. The Bridle is Gorgeous!!
> 
> I would love to get a Great Dane.


The Brindle girls is so Gorgeous only 2 in the litter and they have both been reserved, we have told Ann the breeder we are happy for her to choose our pup as we are purely a pet home so happy to have the girl she thinks (at the time) least likely to succeed in the show ring (both the parents are shown)


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

We are getting our pup tomorrow so very excited her name is Tiggy will start a new thread when we get her home and hopefully will get some pics up well I will post them on FB and hope Tracey (mist) will get them on here if I ask nicely:crossfing


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

How exciting. Can't wait to watch her grow up.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

can't wait to see pics of her with Honey!


----------

